# My boys



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Heres Hank and Chief....looking as proud as any daddys to be could be!!









Chief is growing and he is leveling out I do think I will clip him come summer to see whats under all that fuzz!









Hard to believe that my sweet faced lil' baby boy will be a daddy to at least 5 different kiddings!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Ooooohhh Liz they are sooo Handsome!!! WOW!! Very, very pretty.
I can't wait to see Mr. Chief clipped! Woohoo . He is gonna turn some heads....


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Aww! You are so sweet! Thank you


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

You are welcome


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice looking guys. Hank is such a hunk, I have always thought he was really nice looking. Chief really is filling out nicely, it is hard to believe he is gonna be a dad.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

they are cute....I do a show clip on my bucks to see what they look like in the summer too....I have been very pleased with my current buck and I have one that will be getting a hair cut in the summer


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm...a show clip? Never did one of those. I did shave Hank this past summer except for his head and neck. Would I take it all off for a show clip or just leave the "beard" and tail? I did Hank mainly because it was so hot and it was real difficult to get a brush through his "bucky" mess.lol


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Handsome bucks!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Both of your boys are very cute. 

I also plan on shaving them down this summer to find out what is under everyones coats!! Even the llamas!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Liz-
If you want to do a show clip, then yes the whole body gets shaved except for that tip of the tail. And on bucks, you usually leave the gorgeous beard.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Very handsome boys!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Never believe what my cute lil' Chief did today?!! He tried to "get a jump" through the fence AGAIN and ended up with a bloody peep! Scared the **** outa me cause I saw the blood and realized where it was coming from...I packed it with bag balm and waited for him to pee, he wasn't in pain believe it or not, just kept eating and when he finally stretched to go he was fine, clear urine and washed away the bag balm....hopefully he learned to aim ABOVE the fence! :roll:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

AWW Bless his heart! 
Gorgeous boys you've got there - can't believe how big he's gotten .


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

boy oh boy! getting all handsome on us. 

your boys are gorgeous.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you very much!! I am just a little prejudiced....even though they are stinky boys! Don't know if Chief is giving off his own "perfume"
or if Hanks rubbing off on him!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

They are so handsome Liz!!! Cheif is certainly growing up!!!


----------

